# PowerColor Radeon RX 6800 Red Dragon



## W1zzard (Feb 2, 2021)

At current market conditions, the PowerColor Radeon RX 6800 Red Dragon is one of the most affordable RX 6800 models. It has an excellent triple-slot, triple-fan cooler that’s paired with near-perfect fan settings to achieve the extremely quiet and cool operation.

*Show full review*


----------



## Lightofhonor (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## ToxicTears (Feb 2, 2021)

Radeon 20.8.3 WHQL tested----really?


----------



## RedelZaVedno (Feb 2, 2021)

Worse price to performance ratio than 1080TI 4 years later? RIP DIY PC building.


----------



## Anymal (Feb 2, 2021)

Cons: No stock available at any reputable retailers








						16GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6800 Red Dragon DDR6 retail - RX 6800 | Mindfactory.de
					

Radeon RX Serie von PowerColor | 16GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6800 Red Dragon DDR6 retail :: Lagernd :: über 80 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## crimsontape (Feb 2, 2021)

ToxicTears said:


> Radeon 20.8.3 WHQL tested----really?


My thoughts exactly - like what? 4 months in drivers means everything in newer titles, even moderately aged ones!

And I'm getting sick of these prices. Like, this becoming a little much. Then again, I'm still using a 1080P monitor, so those midrange cards on the horizon might suit m'fancy, I reckon *spittooon*



RedelZaVedno said:


> Worse price to performance ratio than 1080TI 4 years later? RIP DIY PC building.


Nah nah, Intel's coming to save the day. You'll see! It'll be like when Pope Francis saved the Church.

But seriously, imagine how fundamentally earth shattering and almost upsetting it would be for Intel to mosey into the gaming with cheap cards, and be like "How do you like my 10nm now, eh!?!" Those DG cards! Watch out! They could turn out to be a bit of a thing!


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 2, 2021)

32 watts idle


----------



## Anymal (Feb 3, 2021)

Fan overshoot? C'mon AMD and AIBs, fix that already.


----------



## 0x4452 (Feb 3, 2021)

What time we live in, AMD cards have lower performance per dollar than NVIDIA. Why AMD, why?


----------



## Fatalfury (Feb 3, 2021)

Does FanOvershoot kill the Life of the Cards(or the Fans in it)??

i notice in many games some cards go to 75% Fan Speed in Peak and drops to 30% during loading screens and in-game menus.


----------



## beautyless (Feb 3, 2021)

0x4452 said:


> What time we live in, AMD cards have lower performance per dollar than NVIDIA. Why AMD, why?


They're both not in stock. MSRPs price are meaningless.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 3, 2021)

ToxicTears said:


> Radeon 20.8.3 WHQL tested----really?


That's for old cards as indicated in the table. But yes, new rebench is work in progress, just not sure if going Ryzen or wait for RKL



Fatalfury said:


> Does FanOvershoot kill the Life of the Cards(or the Fans in it)??
> 
> i notice in many games some cards go to 75% Fan Speed in Peak and drops to 30% during loading screens and in-game menus.


It doesn't affect the card, fans or lifetime, it's just annoying. Fan speed will go up high very fast = very noticeable, and then very slowly drop off. the problem is that AMD's fan control algorithms suck, so board partners are quite limited in their choices


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 3, 2021)

Anymal said:


> Cons: No stock available at any reputable retailers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still about €150 above the target price.


----------



## Footman (Feb 3, 2021)

Absolutely stupid prices!!! Anyone desperate for new GPU or CPU needs to look at prebuilt systems. And yes, I am aware that even these command a premium, but after doing the math, it can actually work out cheaper than buying components separately....

I am lucky that I bought a 3600 last year when they were $159 at Microcenter and 5700XT at retail.... I've been trying to rebuild my wife's pc, who is just using it for basic computing and will wait as even basic 4 core cpu's are 128% above retail!

Just saying...


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 5, 2023)

At 485 dollars , at Micro Center , can't believe someone would pay X2 the price , my 1080Ti will go into my second rig.


----------

